# DK 5510 HydroShuttle vs SynchroShuttle



## SEKHobbyist (Jun 9, 2020)

I am doing research on tractors. I have never owned one before. I have about 50 acres. It is mostly level, with some pasture, some timber. I am a right leg amputee, so the hydrostatic transmission will not work for me. I am leaning towards the DK 5510. It is probably more horsepower than I need, but common comments I have read during research is " buy more than you think you'll need" and "buy as much hp as you can afford" and "people rarely wish they had less hp."

During my research, I have seen references to the HydroShuttle and the SynchroShuttle on the DK10 series. What is the difference (if any)? And if there is a difference, which should I avoid?

Thank you in advance for any help you can give this tractor newby.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The shuttle shift would improve operability quite a bit, but you would still need to use the brake, so you would need modified controls.


----------

